# Liquid Bandage Spray



## RoseBrideSama (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey everyone, I have a small budgie (parakeet) that randomly lost a bunch of feathers on one of his wing (At first a few feathers came out, I figured he injured it flying around and it was healing back fine. Then about a week or two later most of his feathers were gone), his skin is exposed and raw. I've tried to bandage it but everything just falls off or he pulls it off. I rarely see him picking at it, but I think he does it when I am not around. He is eating, drinking and moving around fairly well. I am putting antibiotic cream on it and its seems to sooth is for a while but that only goes so far. 

:budgie:TLR. No feathers on one wing of a budgie, skin is raw and exposed.

So to my questions. 

One, is there a clever way to bandage such a small bird's wing I don't know about? 

Two, is liquid bandage spray toxic for budgies? 

TLR End.:budgie:

I have Liquid bandage spray for my dogs and I was wondering if that would work with the bird's wing. My biggest concern is the bitter agents to prevent the animal from picking at their wound might be toxic. I read the label and nothing jumps out as being toxic but I am not sure. If it's not toxic , I am hoping it will keep the wound clean and stop him from making it worse.

The stuff I have is Nutri-Vet Liquid Bandage Spray for dogs, vet formulated.
And for kicks, the ingredients list:

Water, Ployester-5, Allantion, Aloe Vera, Diazolidinyl Urea, DMDM Hydantoin, Glycerin, Iodopropynyl, Butylcarbarnate, Methylparaben, Propylparabben, Propylene Glycol.

I appreciate your answers, thanks.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Have u seen "vet bandage" - You see it used a lot on horses. It sticks to itself, BUT you can pull it off. The bird cannot.

Get some of that. 

BUT, my best advice is to take your bird to an Avian vet, ASAP. They will give you appropriate treatment.

Under no circumstances use ANYTHING formulated for anything but birds, on a bird. Their systems are totally different.

Heres an example for you. A man I know managed to kill 4 of his prized DEC bugdies's, because he thought they had eye infections (is rare in budgies and more indicative of respiratory infections). Anyhow, he used an eye ointment on them, prescribed for a dog - and the birds dropped dead. The ointment had steroids in it and gave the birds heart attacks.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Your bird may have Psittacine Beak and Feather Disease - it could be anything really - not necessarily an injury and needs a correct diagnosis and appropriate treatment


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sorry that you're having trouble with your budgie's feathers. Your bird may also be self mutilating due to anxiety or stress. I would suggest an avian vet visit to help you figure out the cause and solution. They can also give you antibiotics to prevent infection.

Best of luck!


----------

